# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  العصا البيضاء

## قطرة عطاء

خرج أحد العميان ليلا وهو يحمل فانوسا فسأله أحد المارة لماذا تحمل فانوسا وأنت لا تبصر ؟ فأجابه حتى يبصرني (يرانب ) الآخرون ، إن كثيرا من مكفوفي البصر يحملون في داخلهم البصيرة ولديهم بعدا إنسانيا كبير تراهم يجهدون أنفسهم في التعليم والتعلم والحفظ ويبذلون جهدا في تنشيط ذاكرتهم ولكن رغم السمات الشخصية الراقية عند بعضهم إلا أن الناس تأخذ بالشكليات وتغريها المظاهر وتسعى للكمال الصوري المادي وتتغافل عن التكامل الروحي 

   لو افترضنا -جدلا - بأنك أيها الشاب وجدت عروس حلمك بالمواصفات العالية والأخلاق الرفيعة لكنها كفيفة هل ستقدم على خطبتها ؟؟؟ 

ولو افترضنا -جدلا - بأنك أيتها الشابة تقدم لخطبتك كفيفا يحمل من الصفات التي تحلمين أن تكون في فارس أحلامك فهل تقبليبن به ؟

مجرد تساؤل ؟ 

اليوم 15 -10 -2009 م يوم العصا البيضاء احتفالا بالمكفوفين كنت اتمنى أن أكتب هذه الرسالة بلغة ( ابرايل ) أو بطريقة يستطيعون قراءتها للأشاركهم يومهم العالمي 
دمتم سالمين

----------


## فرح

> ولو افترضنا -جدلا - بأنك أيتها الشابة تقدم لخطبتك كفيفا يحمل من الصفات التي تحلمين أن تكون في فارس أحلامك فهل تقبليبن به ؟
> نعم اقبل ولافرق عنديوبينه وبين السليم المبصر
> اقسم ان اجااابتي لاتحمل من المبالغه اوالمجامله حرف واحد..ربما هذا الانسان السليم لايحمل في قلبه من الايمان مثل هذا الانسان فاقد البصر او معاملته لي 
> سيئه او سبحان الله وضع لك احتمالات ربما اخذا انسان  سليم تعرض لاسمح الله الى حادث فقد البصراو اصبح مشلول ووووووو
> هذه ي الحياه الانسان فيها مبتلي 
>  فكما اعرفه وواثقه 100%ان اكثر ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه طيبون القلب لايداخلهم النفاق صريحين لبعد الحدودلايعرفون المجامله لها طريق 
> مخلصون لمن يخلص لهم ..
> للمعلوميه واكون صريحه اني متزوجه 
> بس اجااابتي من واااقع الحياه 
> ...



 مشكوووور_ قطرة عطاء_
طرح جميييل ...احسنت وبارك الله فيك
يعطيك العاااافيه ..
لاتحرمنا من من بحر عطاااائك
وننتظر داااائما كل جديد لك خيي الكريم
موفق

----------


## ليلاس

يعطيييك العافية خيتي على ما قدمتيه من طرح رائع

موفقة يا ربـــــ

----------


## نبراس،،،

طرح جمييل والسؤال في محله تمااما
لا اباالغ ابدا عندما اجييب بأنني اقبل اذا كانت
تملك من الصفات كما ذكرت اخي العزييز بل قد تكون هي الانسب لي 
من المرأة البصييره ،، حقيقة في نفسي امر اريد ان ادونه في هذا الصفحه ولكن لعلمي 
ان هناك من يتابع كلامي من خارج الشبكه لهذا لن يسعني ان ادون ما بخااطري 
وسأكتف بالتأكييد انني لا اتردد في اختيار المراة
الكفيفه لوكانت تمتلك الصفات التي تناسبي في انسانه كما ان المبصره انسانه بل قد تكون هي الافضل
كل الشكر لك اخي العزييز ولطرحك الراائع 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## قطرة عطاء

اشكر كل من شاركني هذه الصفحة 

إن المرأة التي ستتزوج من كفيف ستكون محظوظه لأنها ستضمن غض بصره 
والرجل الذي سيتزوج كفيفة سيكون سعيدا لأن يدها الحانية لن تفارق يده

----------

